# Help! Dont know what to get...



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i wanna get more BL books as i finished all the Ghosts books, HH, and BA books so far. i dunno what to get.

is the Ultramarines Omnibus (and series) good?
Space Wolves Omnibus (and series)?
Ravenor?
Eisenhorn?

what makes the books worth reading?

any suggestions on good books would be helpful too, thnx!


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

i have the ultramariens,Space Wolves and The Soul Drinkers omnibus's and by far the Soul Drinkers imo is the best. Have only read the omnibus's not the rest wish i had must 
Eisenhorn is good must read b4 Ravenor which i have never read Ravenor which i had must track down a copy.


----------



## shadowscout13 (Oct 8, 2008)

dude i would totally recommend space wolves, ultramarines, and blood angels


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Space Wolves, definately worth getting.

Personally, Grey Knights is well written, but I love the fantasy novels, Gotrek and Felix personally.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I really enjoyed Eisenhorn and Ravenor, highly recommended.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Again, I recommend Eisenhorn and Ravenor. If it says Dan Abnett on the cover, you know it has to be good :laugh:. I've heard that the ultramarine omnibus is good, and if you haven't read storm of iron or lord of the night you should definitely pick those up as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> is the Ultramarines Omnibus (and series) good?
> Space Wolves Omnibus (and series)?
> Ravenor?
> Eisenhorn?
> ...


Ultramarines books are quite good, even if they're about Smurfs. They take marines off the standard battlefield and also have Iron Warriors in them, which is always cool.

The SW books vary in quaility. The first 3 or 4 are very good, but the last few are total pants. As a SW player they really let me down.

Didn't like the Ravenor series, but did quite enjoy Eisenhorn. the Eisenhorn books give a good insight into how an idealistic Inquisitor can change his views after exposure to the many threats he has to face.

I would recommend the Commissar Cain books, very entertaining. Also, any of the numerous short story anthologies, like Galaxy In Flames, are very good.


----------



## tagg (Jul 3, 2008)

The Ultramarine book is very good ,and that comes from someone who thinks smurfs tend to be too holier than thou. Never could get into the Space Wolves books something about Ragnar I just dont like. But as mentioned earlier The Soul Drinkers omnibus is excellent. And like I think someone else said pretty much anything by Dan Abnett is worth a read.:good:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Eisenhorn trilogy. Been meaning to get hold of Ravenor but never got around to it.

One I'd stay clear of is the Inquisition War triology with Inquisitor Draco.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> One I'd stay clear of is the Inquisition War triology with Inquisitor Draco.


Whilst the story isn't great, the books are good for picking up some early fluff, stuff about Harlequins, Slaanesh, the Black Library, Illuminati and Chaos.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah thats the kind of thing that annoyed me though. Things like Eldar with Las weapons. It just made me feel the author hadn't bothered to keep up with the canon.


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

as Fatboy said the Soul Drinkers Omnibus is amazing and I am currently reading the SW series I've finished the first 4 currently on Sons Of Fenris and it's good but not as good as I thought it would be....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Reading Titanicus right now and its a really good read. But it is also a Dan Abnett book so I knew it would be.


----------



## kazi (Jul 5, 2008)

*Soul Drinkers*

Although i have finished it, i love the soul drinkers omnibus. for me it started a little slow but i think that is because i can just jump into a book i have to like the characters first. that or just pick up storm of iron, cant go wrong with that!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Just finishing up Rebel Winter. Good Imperial Guard (First Born) yarn.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Asamodai said:


> Yeah thats the kind of thing that annoyed me though. Things like Eldar with Las weapons. It just made me feel the author hadn't bothered to keep up with the canon.


The Draco series of novels dates back from the Dark Ages of Games Workshops novels. These books do follow the old canon set down by GW back when eldar did use las-weapons along with shuriken catapults. It wasn't until the 3rd Ed. of 40k that the eldar moved from using both types of weapons to strictly shuriken catapults as their main infantry weapon. The Draco series was written in the heady days of Rogue Trader, where squats and zoats still roamed freely across the pages of White Dwarf and novels and short stories heh heh heh.

Back on topic, Sandy Mitchell is an excellent author. His Ciaphas Cain novels are well-written and just plain hilarious. You should also see if you can pick up his short stories in the various collections BL has released. His latest move to something different, _Scourge the Heretic_ is also a damned good read.

The Ultramarine's Omnibus, Eisenhorne, and the first four Space Wolf novels are all very good reads. The Dawn of War series, Blood Angel series, and the Soul Drinker series are not my favorites. They are decent novels, granted, but they really don't make me like them enough to re-read them. The same could be said for the Grey Knights novels by Ben Counter. While a good read, they fall short of other books like the above mentioned. Of course, this is just my opinion and we all know what they say about opinions LOL. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

